# WOC- Suite Array and Cremesheen?



## marielle78 (Sep 23, 2008)

What are you getting from Suite Array and Cremesheen?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marielle78* 

 
_What are you getting from Suite Array and Cremesheen?_

 
I don't know yet.  I'll have to see everything in person, but I know I am walking away with something!


----------



## Lapis (Sep 23, 2008)

At this point I only want black russian from Suite Array, as the lippies aren't LE they can wait until after Manish and Ungaro, lol


----------



## Helima (Sep 23, 2008)

I want "Sweet Liaison" and "Black Russian"


----------



## Helima (Sep 23, 2008)

I want "Sweet Liaison" and "Black Russian"


----------



## entyce08 (Sep 23, 2008)

Black Russian, Wolf, Rave, & Molasses......the e/s are ok but i'd have to see then in person and if there is anything that really stands out i'll go for it...........


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_At this point I only want black russian from Suite Array, as the lippies aren't LE they can wait until after Manish and Ungaro, lol_

 

That's what I was thinking...  I'm waiting for Manish!


----------



## damsel (Sep 23, 2008)

i'm not feeling anything from suite array, idk. i'm gonna wait until ungaro comes out at my store then check it out [no need to rush out this thurs, because it is highly unlikely that this will sell fast].

i'm also gonna swatch the stuff from cremesheen when i go in for ungaro too. i'll probably wait until i have an excess of money before i get anything. since it's permanent i can wait, unless there is color that i need immediately because it's beyond gorgeous.

like a lot of people i'm saving up for manish & ungaro first.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_i'm not feeling anything from suite array, idk. i'm gonna wait until ungaro comes out at my store then check it out [no need to rush out this thurs, because it is highly unlikely that this will sell fast].

i'm also gonna swatch the stuff from cremesheen when i go in for ungaro too. i'll probably wait until i have an excess of money before i get anything. since it's permanent i can wait, unless there is color that i need immediately because it's beyond gorgeous.

*like a lot of people i'm saving up for manish & ungaro first.*_

 
This surprises me.  I am kind of sad that I can't get anything from Manish actually, because I already have most of the colors in the palette and Devil blush, _and_ I am not going to buy lip products blindly.  And Ungaro looks blah, but I do want that pink CCB.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 23, 2008)

I am all about the Pearlglide Liners!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Sep 23, 2008)

Probably all the pearlglide liners


----------



## brownsuga lady (Sep 24, 2008)

Nothing from Suite Array...possibly a lippie or two from Cremesheen but no rush there.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm gonna pass on these collections, but I'm waiting for Manish.  Nothing really jumped out at me.


----------



## MsMaryMAC (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lapis* 

 
_At this point I only want black russian from Suite Array, as the lippies aren't LE they can wait until after Manish and Ungaro, lol_

 
I totally agree with you. Nothing is calling out to me... so I'm not getting anything. I can't wait until Manish!


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_Nothing from Suite Array...possibly a lippie or two from Cremesheen but no rush there._

 
Same here


----------



## lilhenna (Sep 28, 2008)

I just bought Dare You, and I LOVE it!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the liners that I bought, but I am taking the shadow duos back ASAP.  Just a powdery mess is what they are.  Thumbs up to the Creamsheens though.  I am glad they are perm.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Sep 30, 2008)

The collection ain't all that so i'll wait......


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 30, 2008)

wolf, rave, fly by blu, black russian, miss fortune from suite array

modesty, fanfare, speed dial from cremesheens


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 30, 2008)

The liners are to die for...they are very creamy and last longer than the khols.  They have slight glitter that makes them so purrty.   I felt "meh" about the e/s.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 30, 2008)

I bought Modesty cremesheen.  It is something I would have NEVER picked up, but it was very pretty with VG VI over it.  I used chestnut l/l and plum l/l.  The MUA tried it on me even though I was very skeptical. 

NW45/47


----------



## damsel (Sep 30, 2008)

after seeing everything in person, i've decided that i'm going to get wolf and black russian pearlglide liners. they are both gorgeous and versatile. the other liners are pretty too, but i will probably rarely wear them. the shadows are a no no for sure. i don't like the packaging, they are chalky and the colors are blah.

i'm in love with the cremesheens. they all look gorgeous. i'm gonna pass on them for now, but later i will probably pick up ravishing, creme d nude and modesty.


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Oct 1, 2008)

ROSE SUITE 
Sweet Liason
and ravishing l/s


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 1, 2008)

I got Rave and Wolf from Suite Array. Cremeheens are nice but I still prefer the amplified formula over them. Out of all them, Hot Gossip was the nicest to me.


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 1, 2008)

I kind of want Wolf e/l and may B2M for a lippie or two.


----------

